# Men who Have Daughters corrollary



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

There is an interesting discussion on another thread about men who have daughters in this section. I don't want to thread jack, so I thought I would start a new thread. Anyways:
A point was made about how some men would not want their daughters to date men like they were when they were younger. So my question is how is that affected by your current situation?
I think post divorce my opinion remains unchanged. I hope that my daughter has found someone like I was when I was younger. I too put my wife, children and family first. I wasn't the one who wanted a divorce, I wasn't the one who gave that lesson to my children. Looking back, it was probably inevitable. My ex came from a broken home, had no contact with her bio dad, no man in the house aside from the merry go round of guys her own mom had dated. Plus she had already been divorced before. I was tossed aside almost as soon as my services were no longer required.
I can only hope that my daughter (and son) learned enough from watching me, that they will never use another human being the way I feel I had been used. I hope they find someone who will love them, cherish them and place them first, but most of all I hope my children appreciate that.
I can see how different past experiences may affect expectations - please state your thoughts (men and women)


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ynot said:


> There is an interesting discussion on another thread about men who have daughters in this section. I don't want to thread jack, so I thought I would start a new thread. Anyways:
> A point was made about how some men would not want their daughters to date men like they were when they were younger. So my question is how is that affected by your current situation?
> I think post divorce my opinion remains unchanged. I hope that my daughter has found someone like I was when I was younger. I too put my wife, children and family first. I wasn't the one who wanted a divorce, I wasn't the one who gave that lesson to my children. Looking back, it was probably inevitable. My ex came from a broken home, had no contact with her bio dad, no man in the house aside from the merry go round of guys her own mom had dated. Plus she had already been divorced before. I was tossed aside almost as soon as my services were no longer required.
> I can only hope that my daughter (and son) learned enough from watching me, that they will never use another human being the way I feel I had been used. I hope they find someone who will love them, cherish them and place them first, but most of all I hope my children appreciate that.
> I can see how different past experiences may affect expectations - please state your thoughts (men and women)


I'd like them to end up with a guy with some aspects of myself when I was younger, however one major thing I lacked in my younger days is a sense of introspection. I think that's a huge quality that I lacked and probably ended up harming my relationship. In that respect, I'd like them to end up with someone different.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if my daughter met someone like how I was in High School, but I would mind if she met someone like how I was in my late 20's.


----------

